# AK-47 modified by Pakistan Army soldier.



## Last Hope



Reactions: Like Like:
39


----------



## debabratbarman

wow looks great i.bet they are much better and reliable than yhe m4s and g3s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

This was modified by: *Capt Farhan Ali Shaheed*
You can see something similar in the picture of Lt. Shafi Zarrar:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AUz

*Nice* but Pakistan Army need some better guns now :-\ ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain03

lmfao, the dude's face and helmet are photoshopped to the pic

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Last Hope

AUz said:


> *Nice* but Pakistan Army need some better guns now :-\ ..


Cash needed is huge. Thats the problem. But like many members here say, including seniors and think tanks, our men are satisfied with the G3s due to its cambatness and accuracy in shooting.

Even the command is happy, for its capabilty and dependancy. They are used in deserts and other rough/extreme condition unlike the AUGs.
Hope it gives an image. 


Captain03 said:


> lmfao, the dude's face and helmet are photoshopped to the pic


 Even I felt same. But please respect that martyre, who gave his life during Mehran incident. More pics of Lt. Shafi Zarrar are on the forum, in the thread:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...10488-lt-shafi-zarrar-shaheed-navy-seige.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Modified AK-47:




Galil ACE:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## desioptimist

Captain03 said:


> lmfao, the dude's face and helmet are photoshopped to the pic


 
You got a very sharp eye. I could not see it, but now you told, I can see that a bit, not too sure though.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Last Hope said:


>


 wao nic pics but we have to replace g3s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

500 said:


> Modified AK-47:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galil ACE:


 
The one above from PA has a retractable firing stand inside the grip which is quite smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Last Hope said:


> This was modified by: *Capt Farhan Ali Shaheed*
> You can see something similar in the picture of Lt. Shafi Zarrar:


 
I don't think that the posting of pictures in public forum is a good idea......!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

WAQAS119 said:


> I don't think that the posting of pictures in public forum is a good idea......!


I oppose your thinking, as I got this from the Pak Army officially, they were the first ones to post it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

But AK is not all that accurate..those modification are not much helpful other than cosmetic looks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Last Hope said:


> This was modified by: *Capt Farhan Ali Shaheed*
> You can see something similar in the picture of Lt. Shafi Zarrar:


 
There is something weird with this picture..Look at the helmet.It looks completely out of place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

This image is taken in HIT.. Is AK-47 being modified officially ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

Modified AK47: Ak 47

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Abdullah Ravian

what May be so , I did'nt catch much from this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

graphican said:


> This image is taken in HIT.. Is AK-47 being modified officially ?


No idea.. Just caught hold of the pics. 


WAQAS119 said:


> Modified AK47: Ak 47


Sorry bro but this thread was for modified by Pakistani personnel..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Last Hope said:


> This was modified by: *Capt Farhan Ali Shaheed*
> You can see something similar in the picture of Lt. Shafi Zarrar:



may be my doubt.
the pic looks a fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

acetophenol said:


> may be my doubt.
> the pic looks a fake.


 
Please look at earlier posts.. I have posted a link that shows the picture is not fake.. He is our martyr.. during PNS Mehran incident.. He is Lt. Shafi Zarrar of Zarrar company (SSG anti terrorism squad)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QADRI

acetophenol said:


> may be my doubt.
> the pic looks a fake.


 
this thread is not about the picture, to decide whether it is fake or not. For your information i repeat the thread is about the modified AK-47, so boy stick to the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

^^ Exactly. We arent talking about Lt. Shafi Zarrar, but the Rifles in the background.. Seems like it is into official production

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Last Hope said:


> No idea.. Just caught hold of the pics.
> 
> Sorry bro but this thread was for modified by Pakistani personnel..


 
30$ ATI- Ak-Butt stock, Picatiny receiver with a scope? Such modification can be done by any bubba here...

example 

WASR 10






Tapco/ATI Stock & Accessories

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khurasaan1

WAQAS119 said:


> Modified AK47: Ak 47


 
Yea the gunz are reali modified....lookz great...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QADRI

What about the accuracy and the effective range? i guess it must also be improved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

QADRI said:


> What about the accuracy and the effective range? i guess it must also be improved.


 
Looking at the scope, seems like yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The POF manufactured SMG.





Upgraded AKM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## godson

very interesting work!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## godson

I think this modifing isn only in testing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

sandy_3126 said:


> 30$ ATI- Ak-Butt stock, Picatiny receiver with a scope? Such modification can be done by any bubba here...
> 
> example
> 
> WASR 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapco/ATI Stock & Accessories



I want both!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

These should be labelled as Add-ons rather than modifications, like the SOPMOD for M-4 Carbines, the Red dot reflex, the piccatiny rail, the fore grip, improved butt, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Wick

Nice pic... But only the grip has been bettered and an ACOG added.. however the basic and the biggest problem still remains with the gun "INACCURACY"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

The force grip is something I have never seen and truly genius with the bipod fold option. The scope makes absolutely no sense being that far apart, no idea how that even works. The picture is cropped probably to hide the real guy's face, but why crop the helmet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xestan

godson said:


> I think this modifing isn only in testing


 
You're right, Pakistan Army has been using these modified AKs in battlefield lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

It's nothing new, that's just a regular Ak-47 with a UTG upgrade+front grip, bipod combined. Along with a tactical, collapsible butt and an internal red dot holographic site up top on a replaced rail. It's pretty common and available on the market. I bought the whole thing from Bajaur on a new AMD-65 for PKR 0.5 Million.

Here's the website for the company that makes the UTG upgrade:


> Leapers, Inc. - Hunting/Shooting, Sporting Goods and Security Gear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslan_treen

forcetrip said:


> The force grip is something I have never seen and truly genius with the bipod fold option. The scope makes absolutely no sense being that far apart, no idea how that even works. The picture is cropped probably to hide the real guy's face, but why crop the helmet?


 
The best and IRONIC part is (and i hope not tickling any sensies here ) its made by FAB !! a Israeli defense company .
also brothers nothing too special in this pics nearly all the civilian owners of ak 47 ,222 have done the the same with there Aks , the original parts will cost you some where around $1500-£2000 in Pakistan , but God bless China and Israel as with there parts all can be done in £100-£150.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Swet said:


> Nice pic... But only the grip has been bettered and an ACOG added.. however the basic and the biggest problem still remains with the gun "INACCURACY"...


 
For a trained soldier, target upto 200 yards should be an easy kill. In shorter ranges, 
it is extremely useful( sub 100 yards)
Iraqi favored Ak over M16's a while back and pentagon had to go get some from Urdan.
The reason AK is successful is because of its loose tolerances in terms of
its various components. It is also this fact that makes it almost jam proof,
mud proof and mis-handling proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigest

is it AK47?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

Last Hope said:


> This was modified by: *Capt Farhan Ali Shaheed*
> You can see something similar in the picture of Lt. Shafi Zarrar:



pics is looking good ....its true.......but i can not see the armour plates in vest (bullet proof jacket)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chogy

Maybe it's kevlar only... but still, that's one of the worst cut & paste photoshops ever!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Swet said:


> Nice pic... But only the grip has been bettered and an ACOG added.. however the basic and the biggest problem still remains with the gun "INACCURACY"...


these add ons will provide accuracy ,if you watch an AK 47 fire in slow mo in X and Y axis the rifel will shift in -x and +y axis the grip reduces this motion to a large degree the the only motion left is the gun blow back in-X axis. the scop yes to far away stil provides good accuracy in place of iron sight.the stock is just another add on i personally think POF folding stock is sufficent .so yes these add ons increase the accuracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

what the heck BOTS?!^^^


----------



## kobiraaz

Last Hope said:


> This was modified by: *Capt Farhan Ali Shaheed*
> You can see something similar in the picture of Lt. Shafi Zarrar:


His name tells about his worth ::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haywards

500 said:


> Modified AK-47:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galil ACE:



If think pakistani's broke the nozzle of AK-47 and Galil ACE: and use FeviStick to stick them....this is how modified version is made

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

haywards said:


> If think pakistani's broke the nozzle of AK-47 and Galil ACE: and use FeviStick to stick them....this is how modified version is made


first nozzel? its not a water hose its a gun with a Barral. and seriously u need to work on uout technical and communication skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali.rehmani

yes bro this is a nice lookin gun , but pakistan army needs change , i think we should stick to the 7.62 caliber and start producing h&k 417's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## evldth

Looks like this is an interesting thread regarding the guns and especially the AK47

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sohailbarki

some nicely modified Ak's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lindily

AK-47 &#21518;&#24231;&#21147;&#22826;&#22823;&#20102;&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

Nice looking modifications.



lindily said:


> AK-47 &#21518;&#24231;&#21147;&#22826;&#22823;&#20102;&#12290;


 
Translation:

What he meant was AK-47 has a heavy recoil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ark-Angel

Ibr0kEmYrAz0r said:


> Nice looking modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> What he meant was AK-47 has a heavy recoil.



Much lesser than G-3 
I guess he never used it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

looks great hope it works

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakashh

Sorry to revive a somewhat dead thread, but

That is a UTG quad rail handguard with an Aimpoint red dot sight. Aimpoint makes a great, durable, and quality product that can take a lot of abuse. However, UTG is not a quality product, and are on the cheaper side of the AK aftermarket. 

A potential problem with it is that the front handguard is mounted traditionally on the gas block, and some have said that it is not stable enough to hold zero after a few shots, while others have had no problems.

Another potential issue may be that the front vertical grip mounted on the handguard may interfere with magazine changes, as it may make it harder since you have to rock the magazine into the magwell. If that were my AKM, I would keep it simple.

I had a semi automatic AK for a while, and I had modified it with Tapco parts, such as a quad rail handguard and OD green traditional AK buttstock, but made of polymer. Now that I think of it, I would have left the standard wood that it came with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimukhtar

Last Hope said:


> Please look at earlier posts.. I have posted a link that shows the picture is not fake.. He is our martyr.. during PNS Mehran incident.. He is Lt. Shafi Zarrar of Zarrar company (SSG anti terrorism squad)..



Sorry sir, but according to my info Lt Shafi embraced shahadat in fwd areas not in PNS Mehran

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




ali.rehmani said:


> yes bro this is a nice lookin gun , but pakistan army needs change , i think we should stick to the 7.62 caliber and start producing h&k 417's


For VIPs 7.62 is being used by army & now on mostly MP posts in Lhr you can see this weapon also


----------



## alimukhtar

ve been using Russian Ak since last 5 years and my father using the same from last 15. in my opinion it is the most reliable weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Submeyar

M4a1 RoX... He was impressed by it i think so he did make same kind of gun but failed... well nice try


----------



## mardeqalandar

Forget about it AK's and G3's bla bla bla. These are just toys now. Think about anti matter weaponry systems and mass mind control system to takeover the brains of enemy's whole army to drop their weapons and surrender and things like that... leave em these are history now and what I am saying is not fiction its all true when they will unleash those dirty weapons these AKs will not remain more than a piece of iron think about it.


----------



## Birbal

AUz said:


> *Nice* but Pakistan Army need some better guns now :-\ ..



The better recoil absorption of the newer AK models (with the AK-103 being the modern variant of the AK-47/AKM), the AK is still the best assault rifle in the world by far! Sure, you wouldn't hand it to your marksmen as it is only accurate to about 300 yards, but most soldiers in the squad are not marksmen... You can hand them a separate rifle and keep the reliable and powerful AK for most troops.


----------



## sikh_pride

Heard the Russians got advance ak in service now


----------



## slapshot

Just saw this image on BBC. Look at the GUN pointed by arrow. From looks that seems something similar to the ones being discussed.


----------



## Navy SEAL Sniper

When you said modified I was expecting a major change. Butt stock, picateny rails and a scope and finally a bipod has been added. I've got shooting buddies who have modified their AK's so not big of a deal. Besides the utility of a scope here is not very feasible as the AK is not accurate at long distances. If it were a G3 then the matter would have been different.

If the butt stock is of high grade polymer then this would be an added advantage as to the reduction of weight as AK comes with 2 kinds of company fitted butt stocks, wood and the foldable steel shoulder support both of which are really heavy.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Last Hope said:


>



I wouldn'tcall it modified rather "accessorized". Modified would be when changes to it's originalmechanism are made.


----------



## Puma49

It's not a modified Ak, it's the Ak 101 or 103 with a grip and a sight attached.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Conceal Carry said:


> I wouldn'tcall it modified rather "accessorized". Modified would be when changes to it's originalmechanism are made.




modified or accessorised - looks nice! - nice innovation.


----------



## Last Hope

Puma49 said:


> It's not a modified Ak, it's the Ak 101 or 103 with a grip and a sight attached.



Yes very true indeed. I just copied the title from the source


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> Modified AK-47:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galil ACE:



now thats what I am talking about

this IS modified

I Also like the American modified versions that have adressed the shortcomings of Soviet AK and made it even better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Last Hope said:


> Cash needed is huge. Thats the problem. But like many members here say, including seniors and think tanks, our men are satisfied with the G3s due to its cambatness and accuracy in shooting.
> 
> Even the command is happy, for its capabilty and dependancy. They are used in deserts and other rough/extreme condition unlike the AUGs.
> Hope it gives an image.
> 
> Even I felt same. But please respect that martyre, who gave his life during Mehran incident. More pics of Lt. Shafi Zarrar are on the forum, in the thread:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...10488-lt-shafi-zarrar-shaheed-navy-seige.html



please confirm the correct person so that the photoshopped nonsense is removed.

it is disgusting that someone has actually done that.
is shafi zarar the same guy who was killed by Mehran attackers?
I remember his face was different to what the web and this link is showing. 
I might be wrong but some faces dont seem to match the torso. and they are of a teen ager. I might be wrong which is fine but if I am right then its disgusting and shameful for the forum to have them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DARKY

Irfan Baloch said:


> now thats what I am talking about
> 
> this IS modified
> 
> I Also like the American modified versions that have adressed the shortcomings of Soviet AK and made it even better


 
Sorry but there many Russian version which are far better than any American or XYZ versions... accuracy also depends on the user.... as for the weapon shown by some Pakistani trooper here... is rather poor(should be called as rape of weapon).... If didn't understand what I meant here then look for the same weapon used by Russian Special forces/spetnez.


----------



## Rana4pak



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rana4pak said:


>



Is this guy military or is this his personal weapon? If the later, an ordinary guy with a fully automatic 7.62 calibre rifle is a real danger to society. What kind of regulation does Pakistan have on gun control?


----------



## haviZsultan

I don't see why a scope has been attached to an AK47 which is simply ineffective at range. 

Why not add a scope to a G3, why Ak47?


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Guys i am sorry i cant find G£ replacement thread but here is an intresting system its 7.62 nato and seems much better than a g3


----------



## Thor

The Ak is a very reliable weapon but the problem has always been the fact that the sight base is too small, hence very inaccurate when it comes to firing. The Israelis rectified this problem by just adding a longer sight base. Clearly a laser sight is good enough but the mechanical sight base should be modified as a laser sight cannot be relied upon all the time, damn things always stop working when you need it..........


----------

